
Ask HN: Have there been security flaws in Hacker News before? - elamje
I’m curious if anyone has found security flaws in HN before.<p>Given the traffic HN gets from people who understand web dev, I would suspect there have been some flaws detected.
======
tlb
The "Security" link in the footer of every HN page lists some flaws and
acknowledges their discoverers.

------
quickthrower2
Someone posted a self upvoting link once. Comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3742902](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3742902)

